# Articles on what if feels like for a woman to have PIV sex with a man.



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I am sure everyone is different. However, I have often wondered what different women feel from traditional Penis in Vagina (PIV) sex. I assume that is a question lots of men have and that they also wonder how the feelings differ from woman to woman. I know I have always wondered. I guess, I would say that in my limited experience, what they women have explained sounds like the reactions I have observed. 

If anyone has radically different experience, I am sure some would be interested in learning other observations.

The following is an article I read on the internet (I know not the most viable source of information) after reading a more recent Men's Health article. This first article is a few years old.

19 women explain what PIV sex feels like



> *Heather, 24*
> 
> ‘First you feel pressure and then it feels warmer and warmer as the penis goes back and forth. You mainly feel fullness and warmth.’
> 
> ...


The second one is a Men's Health article 22 Women attempt to explain what sex feels like to them
A few of the comments.............


> *"It's a feeling of fullness and pressure."*
> "Um, amazing. It's a feeling of fullness and pressure. We got it lucky, cause there's even the afterwards feeling of strolling around feeling like you've been ****ed.. which is another good feeling, and I'm not talking about the post-orgasm fairyland stuff. You feel empty in a good way. Woaah, I just found out that it's very hard to describe the feeling of being screwed." —zofo
> 
> ........
> ...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Take a gander at this commercial and you'll get a pretty fair idea of what your responses will be like:


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I once asked my wife what it feels like going in the backdoor. Her response was that it felt like having a plunger shoved up her butt.

There's my contribution to this thread


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have accepted that something like this is beyond my imagination, but I imagine it must feel better for the woman because of how loud they get. 

I can only share in the pleasure when wrapping myself tightly around their shuddering legs in the aftermath, either than that there is just no way to ever experience a female orgasm for a man


----------

